# Not the Best Advert



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

This is not the best advert i've ever seen for Egypt... but it is funny.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I actually use this KFC and I have to say it is a delight.. the service is without doubt the best you get in Cairo and everyone member of staff smiles and cannot do enough for you, lots of 5* establishments here should go there to check out the staff training


----------

